

Movie Recommendation API from Filmaster Went Live - michuk
http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2011-01-30-002-35-MM-DV

======
bambax
Very interesting -- but there is more information in the original blog post:

[http://blog.filmaster.com/filmaster-unveils-movie-
recommenda...](http://blog.filmaster.com/filmaster-unveils-movie-
recommendation-api/)

How rich is their catalog, though? They apparently exist only since 2008;
search does not seem to work very well and is very slow.

As an example, this movie:

<http://filmaster.com/film/criminal/>

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0362526/> on IMDB

which is a kind of B-movie but great (and I believe sort of well-known), has
"no description yet"...

Is anyone using filmaster.com that could comment?

~~~
filmaster
We haven't really officially started promoting Filmaster.com, yet - waiting
for the final iPhone app (March) and the design (April) before that.
Filmaster.pl is pretty strong in Poland, thus there are lots of posters,
synopses and films added by users but some do not have English versions yet.
It will come as thanks to some open source contributors (the site backend is
100% free software) have written importers from The Movie DB and Wikipedia.
We'll be rolling out more new features soo so it's best to follow us on
twitter: <http://twitter.com/filmaster> and subscribe to the blog to stay up
to date.

------
fanatyk
gr8 project!!!

